# Are Prophecies Real? Or Fiction Made Intentionally Real?



## devinesanative (Sep 25, 2005)

Are Prophecies Real or Fiction  characters written in mythology or vedas several thousand years back are intentionally made to Phrophecies by some intellegent people by adapting their lifes to the character definitions in the fiction of mythology?

As it can been seen on major TV Channels that there are many Babas, Sadhus and Saints and Swamis and GuruMatas trying to compete with each other to prove themselves as the Reincarnation of God ? They even justify by showing the prophecies and character definitions defined in the vedas or mythology or fiction.

Please Comment of this .................


----------



## Archived_Member5 (Mar 11, 2009)

The Guru Ji cited the world as being trapped in the cycle of death and rebirth, a repetitive groundhog day. Prophecy favours this ongoing monotonous saga. Although religious orthodox cite certain prophecies requiring fulfillment, each time this is exacted the resulting end too remains the same. The prophecy’s seem to highlight and expose the holy child to not only the fellowship of Angels but to the rigours of the wicked who employ each deception and device to sustain their own power and destroy subtly the message and the Prophet. It has a base but is to date unworkable as a premise unless protected. The prophecies seek out similar cases or actively contrive to associate the very wicked and evil the coming sought to vanquish. 

The Guru Ji cited the world as being trapped in the cycle of death and rebirth, a repetitive groundhog day. Prophecy favours this ongoing monotonous saga. Although religious orthodox cite certain prophecies requiring fulfillment, each time this is exacted the resulting end too remains the same. The prophecy’s seem to highlight and expose the holy child to not only the fellowship of Angels but to the rigours of the wicked who employ each deception and device to sustain their own power and destroy subtly the message and the Prophet. It has a base but is to date unworkable as a premise unless protected. The prophecies seek out similar cases or actively contrive to associate the very wicked and evil the coming sought to vanquish. 

The One who inspires and awakens the sleeping God Conscious seeks to release humanity from the matrix like illusory web the world remains trapped within. The Godly souled perceives Gods Spirit in many Saintly people, young and senior. This does not in any way imply they are God, but may feel at one as God for gaining Supreme Consciousness for what is God but Supreme Consciousness and indomitable power.

Who could be that Omnipresent, Omnipotent and Omniscient power but he who not only binds all with his pure love, wisdom and light, but holds the reins of power and majesty too. A divided distribution of power causes warfare and division. The establishment are the demagogues who deny God/WaheGuru and speak his name only to accredit and avail themselves of credibility by profiting from current market trends towards faith in God.

The media, State and a divided House of God that is religion then would become the impediments and obstacles of God and any installed Kings, Presidents and Lordships would be ones in name only and the enemys of God, being what they are ...


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 11, 2009)

*The Guru Ji cited the world as being trapped in the cycle of death and rebirth, a repetitive groundhog day.

*That is hilarious. I will never forget it. Groundhog Day over here in the states is a kind of national joke and the joke is taken seriously. Wonderful image, jeetijohal!*
*


----------



## Archived_Member5 (Mar 11, 2009)

Indeed. …

Americans in the good ol black and white land of the U S of A have a habit of vulgarising and belittling most things, God being no exception. ...

The Sat Rangla Punjabi ...

Addendum : As I recall ‘Groundhog Day’ was a film about a man trapped in a recurring cycle of a day, repeating itself with only slight variations, similar to man’s life cycle from the beginning. It was funny but I wouldn’t call it exceptionally hilarious in any way, you however are ..


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 11, 2009)

jeetijohal ji

You make no effort whatsoever to hide your disgust for Americans, British culture, white Sikhs, and others who do not fit your ideal of the Punjabi, the good or the true. A question for you. What exactly do you achieve from this type of repartee? 

When you tackle me verbally, my best course of action is to ignore you. When you tackle other members, that option is not open to me as a forum moderator. 
*
Consider this an official warning. The forum rule in this instance is to Check Your Own Karma before belittling others. Thank you aad0002*


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 11, 2009)

*An offensive post has been moved to Leaders Section for discussion. It will either be permanently deleted; or returned pending the outcome of the discussion. *(aad0002)


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 11, 2009)

*Continuous posting of the same message is considered spamming. Warning (aad0002)*


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Mar 11, 2009)

Jeetijohal,

Guru fateh.

What is all the above about?  And why this ourburst?

Tejwant Singh


----------



## Archived_Member5 (Mar 11, 2009)

Why are my replies deleted again and again. ... Where is a moderator when you require one... zindagi aise cheez hai, ...***

*Warning from Forum Leader*
Forum Rules:
*4. Negativity:* Members found spreading negativity will be encouraged to leave the network.

~ namjap ~


----------

